# wpa_supplicant connection issues

## chaoscommander

Hey everyone,

I've been trying to get my wifi to work for the past few hours. I actually got as far as getting wpa_supplicant to scan and find my network, I entered the correct PSK, but now I'm stuck with this:

```
# wpa_supplicant -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

Trying to associate with 1c:7e:e5:00:59:56 (SSID='mynetwork' freq=2412 MHz)

Associated with 00:00:00:00:00:00

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=1c:7e:e5:00:59:56 reason=0

ioctl[SIOCSIWSCAN]: Device or resource busy

Failed to initiate AP scan.

ioctl[SIOCSIWSCAN]: Device or resource busy

Failed to initiate AP scan.

Trying to associate with 1c:7e:e5:00:59:56 (SSID='mynetwork' freq=2412 MHz)

Associated with 1c:7e:e5:00:59:56

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=1c:7e:e5:00:59:56 reason=0

Trying to associate with 1c:7e:e5:00:59:56 (SSID='mynetwork' freq=2412 MHz)

Associated with 1c:7e:e5:00:59:56

CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=1c:7e:e5:00:59:56 reason=0

ioctl[SIOCSIWSCAN]: Device or resource busy

Failed to initiate AP scan.

ioctl[SIOCSIWSCAN]: Device or resource busy

Failed to initiate AP scan.
```

This just goes on and on. Any ideas? I already searched for this particular error on the web but didn't find anything that seemed to make sense to me.

----------

## chaoscommander

I have to apologize for taking your time. After bringing wlan0 down and up and restarting wpa_supplicant, it suddenly worked. So.. no problem here, for now.

----------

